# Generac XT 8500 EFI



## Dustin (Mar 11, 2021)

I just ordered a Generac XT 8500 EFI, I will run Redline 5w30 oil in it. I also ordered a Royal Purple 10-2840 oil filter for it. The RP 10-2840 crossed to the Generac number. I will change the filter as soon at I get it and dump in RL from the start.
Question, I never got a straight answer from Generac CS, How long do the electrical generation units last? I'm not worried about the motor. Can they be rebuilt? 
It says to charge the battery every 3 months, would it hurt the battery to leave the trickle charger plugged in 24/7? 
How long can I leave fuel in it? Would it be best to get 93 octane and put stabil in it? All our fuel is E10.
Any tips?
Thank you,
Dustin​


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Q: How long do the electrical generation units last? I'm not worried about the motor. Can they be rebuilt?

A: It depends on so many factors that any answer might or might not be accurate. Keeping it well maintained and not otherwise abusing it will give you the maximum life out of the unit. And I'm sure that any engine and generator head can be rebuilt, provided that the parts are available when it's time for rebuilding.

Q: It says to charge the battery every 3 months, would it hurt the battery to leave the trickle charger plugged in 24/7?

A: It is generally not hurtful to the battery to use a good trickle charger on it constantly. It is a viable alternative to periodic recharging as the factory recommended. However, one must make sure the charger is a good one and does not overcharge the battery or yield voltages that are too high for the unit.

Q: How long can I leave fuel in it? Would it be best to get 93 octane and put stabil in it? All our fuel is E10.

A: I use Marine 360 Sta-Bil to treat E10 and keep it up to a year. However, I keep the fuel in 5-gallon containers while leaving my gasoline generator dry of fuel. That is just my preference.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

My generator is fuel injected and I use ethanol free fuel. I start it up and run it every month or so. With ethanol fuel and a carb, it may make sense to run it dry and empty the bowl for longer term storage. If my stored fuel sits longer than 4 months, I put it in the cars and replace it with fresh gas. I have fuel stabilizer, but I don't really use it for the ethanol free stuff. 

Lot's of people have their own preferences and experiences on what works for them. As long as you're treating the fuel and running the generator every few months I think you'll be ok. Leaving untreated ethanol gas for long periods (a year or more) and not running the generator would be inviting trouble.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

World-class worrier here. (I do risk assessment for a living, so I get paid to be anal about things for other people.) Which gives me cause to look at risk from a much more forensic level than "normal" people. Abbynormal people too. As a result I don't charge batteries unless I am awake and monitoring them somewhat. As for a trickle charger I would err on the side of caution in using one. It just goes against my better judgement to leave something plugged in and putting out amperage of any amount while I sleep under the same roof with it. I just had to replace the 8-month old Interstate battery in my XP8000E Generac. The replacement is not going back in it until I need to start it. And it will come back out after I put it up. I am going to keep it were I can see it and allow it to constantly mock my existence, imparting guilt so that I am forced to put the battery charger on it to maintain it _more often_. Having it out of the generator will aid in doing it more often. 



> Question, I never got a straight answer from Generac CS,


 STILL laughing! And you won't. Bunch of millennials working part-time at a call center, reading from Generac-supplied scripts.

It's a crapshoot regarding how long the generator will operate. About all you can do is educate yourself by reading up on different topics posted here, monitor the industry and become a well informed buyer of your next generator. Most of us here have had to. Welcome to the club!

P.S Seriously consider putting some magnets on the oil filter from the very start. ESPECIALLY from the very start.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

null


----------



## Dustin (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you for all the quick thoughtful responses. I ordered a RP 10-2840, I will order a pair of Filter Mags. Is the manual wrong?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

iowagold said:


> there is no oil filter on this model of generator!
> *click here for the generac page with the manual*
> it is a little 459cc engine. slinger style oil system.


There is an oil filter.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Dustin said:


> View attachment 8922
> Thank you for all the quick thoughtful responses. I ordered a RP 10-2840, I will order a pair of Filter Mags. Is the manual wrong?


The manual is correct.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 11, 2021)

Scratch that on the RP filter. It's not going to be the one


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Dustin said:


> Scratch that on the RP filter. It's not going to be the one


I think it will be a cleanable screen.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Dustin said:


> Scratch that on the RP filter. It's not going to be the one


See attached parts listing.
Item 53 is the oil pump.
Item 60 is the oil filter (strainer).


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Dustin said:


> Scratch that on the RP filter. It's not going to be the one


I would break it in using non-synthetic oil. Change over to synthetic after break in.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 11, 2021)

I've looked for a magnetic drain plug and dipstick and I can't seem to locate them or even the thread sizes.
Generac sells synthetic oil. They don't say to break it in on conventional. I shouldn't use Red line 5w30 as the first fill on? I use redline oil in everything I own bumper to bumper. This needs to break in on conventional? 
Thank you,
Dustin


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Dustin said:


> I've looked for a magnetic drain plug and dipstick and I can't seem to locate them or even the thread sizes.
> Generac sells synthetic oil. They don't say to break it in on conventional. I shouldn't use Red line 5w30 as the first fill on? I use redline oil in everything I own bumper to bumper. This needs to break in on conventional?
> Thank you,
> Dustin


From the owners manual:


----------



## Dustin (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks for pointing that out. I clearly missed it.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Dustin said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I clearly missed it.


No problem.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 11, 2021)

I still can't seem to locate a magnetic dipstick for it. A ton for Honda and Wen's but almost nothing for Generac even less for the XT 8500. What size is the threads for the dipstick?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Old man here said:


> I would break it in using non-synthetic oil. Change over to synthetic after break in.


Dino seems to be getting hard to find these days. I had to settle for a semi-synth 5W30 to use as break in oil on my new Wen.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Dustin said:


> I still can't seem to locate a magnetic dipstick for it. A ton for Honda and Wen's but almost nothing for Generac even less for the XT 8500. What size is the threads for the dipstick?


have you tried the drain plug and dip stick for a gx honda yet?


----------



## doncasual (11 mo ago)

Ground Fault said:


> World-class worrier here. (I do risk assessment for a living, so I get paid to be anal about things for other people.) Which gives me cause to look at risk from a much more forensic level than "normal" people. Abbynormal people too. As a result I don't charge batteries unless I am awake and monitoring them somewhat. As for a trickle charger I would err on the side of caution in using one. It just goes against my better judgement to leave something plugged in and putting out amperage of any amount while I sleep under the same roof with it. I just had to replace the 8-month old Interstate battery in my XP8000E Generac. The replacement is not going back in it until I need to start it. And it will come back out after I put it up. I am going to keep it were I can see it and allow it to constantly mock my existence, imparting guilt so that I am forced to put the battery charger on it to maintain it _more often_. Having it out of the generator will aid in doing it more often.
> 
> STILL laughing! And you won't. Bunch of millennials working part-time at a call center, reading from Generac-supplied scripts.
> 
> ...


Somewhat relieved to know that someone else is pulling up the slack on worrying about my generac 8500. Thank you.


----------



## kjwilliams2985 (10 mo ago)

I am completely new to this but my dad was looking to buy a generator so I started researching them and where to buy one that I could actually get someone to answer the phone and speak to me. I found my dads generator at RV Parts USA and was very pleased with my dealings with them. I spent a lot of time trying to get simple questions answered with Generac and had no luck. If you are looking for customer service and a quick deliver I would def check here Generac Power Systems [Commercial Link Removed.]


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

bring your oil dipstick to your local auto parts store. 50/50 shot they can match it up with a magnetic dipstick. If you can find the drain bolt's thread (most likely m12 *1.5) you can just get a magnetic drain plug. They're like $8-$10 on amazon. You could bring the drain bolt to auto parts store too or just buy this:



Amazon.com



That's most likely what it uses and if it's not send it back for another size. I half read the earlier posts, does this generator have a pressurized oil system with a filter? If it does then the magnet isn't AS important. If you've got a splash system then you REALLY want one of those.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

I like the magnetic drain plugs, so I converted all of the drain plugs in my gasoline equipment and cars using 6mm X 20mm neodymium magnets. A pack of 20 from eBay is just a few bucks. Drill a 15/64" hole using a drill press and then some JB weld. The magnets are practically a press fit, so the epoxy is not having to do very much.
I put a few slight divots in the magnet with my grinder just to give the epoxy something to hold onto. Also, one long score on one side (equal to the depth of the hole) to allow the excess epoxy to ooze out as they are inserted using a vise and a wood block to press them in.
Just make sure there are not any whirly parts inside the block that might hit the magnet. None of my installs have had an issue with that and they have been in there for many years now.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Can we be honest and tell what we really think about our Generacs?


----------

